# Road Runner Cable network crazyness?



## marky-mark (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm posting this since it's probably something I did. I've tried this at 2 independent RR locations. I can ping anything in 10.95/16 and 10.94/16 and get a reply. The traceroutes end up somewhere in Ohio it appears. Could anyone confirm or deny this? thanks. 


```
%traceroute 10.95.170.200
traceroute to 10.95.170.200 (10.95.170.200), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  * * *
 2  gig6-0.brfdwijana-rtr3.wi.rr.com (24.160.225.40)  97.369 ms  8.592 ms  8.007 ms
 3  network-024-160-229-096.wi.rr.com (24.160.229.96)  8.317 ms  9.460 ms  9.109 ms
 4  tge3-0-0.chcgil3-rtr0.mwrtn.rr.com (24.160.229.77)  9.842 ms  13.241 ms  10.426 ms
 5  tge3-1-3.clboh1-rtr0.mwrtn.rr.com (65.25.137.109)  20.000 ms  19.515 ms  20.735 ms
 6  tge2-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr1.neo.rr.com (65.25.137.194)  32.883 ms
    tge4-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr1.neo.rr.com (65.25.137.234)  24.740 ms
    tge3-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr1.neo.rr.com (65.25.137.66)  24.996 ms
 7  tge14-0.clevoh1-rtr2.neo.rr.com (24.164.110.106)  26.348 ms  26.348 ms  35.629 ms
 8  tge1-50.clvhoh1-swt401.neo.rr.com (24.164.102.242)  27.379 ms  27.458 ms  27.888 ms
 9  10.95.128.1 (10.95.128.1)  26.771 ms  30.612 ms  29.788 ms
10  10.95.170.200 (10.95.170.200)  42.951 ms  41.164 ms  45.957 ms
%traceroute 10.94.170.200
traceroute to 10.94.170.200 (10.94.170.200), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  * * *
 2  gig6-0.brfdwijana-rtr3.wi.rr.com (24.160.225.40)  9.778 ms  32.431 ms  52.965 ms
 3  network-024-160-229-096.wi.rr.com (24.160.229.96)  40.571 ms  10.696 ms  15.619 ms
 4  tge1-0-0.chcgil3-rtr0.mwrtn.rr.com (24.160.229.193)  34.025 ms  9.604 ms  12.531 ms
 5  tge3-1-3.clboh1-rtr0.mwrtn.rr.com (65.25.137.109)  19.165 ms  19.876 ms  19.974 ms
 6  tge3-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr1.neo.rr.com (65.25.137.66)  24.563 ms
    tge4-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr1.neo.rr.com (65.25.137.234)  25.437 ms
    tge3-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr1.neo.rr.com (65.25.137.66)  32.268 ms
 7  gig14-0-0.ncntoh1-rtr2.neo.rr.com (24.164.104.170)  36.242 ms  70.215 ms  49.426 ms
 8  tge1-50.kentoh1-swt401.neo.rr.com (24.164.104.166)  54.520 ms  37.540 ms  56.168 ms
 9  tge1-50.mcdnoh1-swt402.neo.rr.com (24.164.104.158)  25.574 ms  23.994 ms  25.092 ms
10  10.94.128.1 (10.94.128.1)  25.598 ms  25.420 ms  26.373 ms
11  10.94.170.200 (10.94.170.200)  35.220 ms  35.176 ms  32.217 ms
```


----------



## marky-mark (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't ping every address in those nets, but a lot of them. 

I should not be able to hit any of these, right. Clearly you can see the pings go into rr.com network. That shouldn't be right?

I'm afraid that if I call RR, I'll get a level 1 tech asking if I run windows XP or 7.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2010)

@marky-mark,

You're pinging these IPs from a different network than RR's, and you see the traffic going from your network into RR's network? At first I thought that some business customer of RR's was inadvertently advertising its LAN ranges to the outside, combined with RR not using proper egress/ingress filtering on its routers (enabling other RR customers to connect to this network), but if those 10.x networks make it to the outside world, something's severely amiss in RR's BGP/routing policies ... (BTW, your network shouldn't allow you to connect to a 10 network on the Internet either ..)


----------



## marky-mark (Apr 21, 2010)

Can only ping these from inside the RR network. Outside doesn't work. 

thanks for the reply. Suppose I'll have to contact RR because this is messing up my VPN. 

(the vpn is/was off while preforming the tests)




			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> @marky-mark,
> 
> You're pinging these IPs from a different network than RR's, and you see the traffic going from your network into RR's network? At first I thought that some business customer of RR's was inadvertently advertising its LAN ranges to the outside, combined with RR not using proper egress/ingress filtering on its routers (enabling other RR customers to connect to this network), but if those 10.x networks make it to the outside world, something's severely amiss in RR's BGP/routing policies ... (BTW, your network shouldn't allow you to connect to a 10 network on the Internet either ..)


----------

